# Seiko Skz205 Diver



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

I've ordered a skz205 divers watch, has anyone got any pics. opinions of this watch.

Cheers Vic


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats the Titainium 40th Aniversary Job isnt it Vic?

Looks great with the carbon dial, havent had one though...

I think Derek (Luvwatch) had one, dont think it was the Ti one though....


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes Jase it's the ti one, the only other Seiko I've had was a quartz, I need to get used to this 'non manual winding' thing


----------



## seanman (Feb 11, 2005)

vic.wootton said:


> I've ordered a skz205 divers watch, has anyone got any pics. opinions of this watch.
> 
> Cheers Vic
> 
> ...


Hi Vic,some great pics on Seiko Citizen forum USA search Google. I bought the watch in Dec 05 and its a top quality item. regards Sean


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Seanman and thanks for the reply, my watch is on the way from Bankok at the moment, I'm just trying to get as much info about it as possible (you know how it is)

Many of the photos I've seen of this watch seem to suggest that the titanium case is a blackish colour, is this correct ?


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Crickey what a wait, the watch finally arrived after about 5 weeks, it seems the delivery got screwed up uk side. Ewan was very concerned and was contacting people in both countries trying to track it down.

The watch is fantastic, the lume has to be seen to be believed and the bracelet is a marvel of engineering, I will try to take some photos and ask someone to post them for me.









Vic


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No probs vic, Email em to me jam_miller 'at' hotmail.com


----------

